# Guyana Rhom?



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a question about my piranha. I purchased my piranha as a rhom from guyana about 3 years ago from Ash. Recently i have been questioned on labeling my piranha as such, so i would like somebody to help me confirm his id as best as possible.

Thanks


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Without knowing the collection point, there's no way that we could tell you that x is a Guyana and y is a Peruvian...well, I suppose that there is a way but it's not foolproof.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ChiMmeCHanGa Posted Today, 04:07 PM
> I have a question about my piranha. I purchased my piranha as a rhom from guyana about 3 years ago from Ash. Recently i have been questioned on labeling my piranha as such, so i would like somebody to help me confirm his id as best as possible.
> 
> Thanks


It is not S. rhombeus. What you have there is a fish that falls into the Serrulatus-group. Maybe S. serrulatus judging from the dark tail band.


----------



## ChiMmeCHanGa (Aug 10, 2004)

thank you hastatus. i forgot to include that i was questioning the species not the location from which it is from, but thanks anyway Childawg.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ChiMmeCHanGa said:


> thank you hastatus. i forgot to include that i was questioning the species not the location from which it is from, but thanks anyway Childawg.


Childawg said that because location is very important to identification...certain species are native to certain areas and it helps eliminate certain possibilities.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The Serrulatus group is pretty screwy. Location in this case, doesn't really matter from where I sit. The fish could be a number of ill-described species including S. aureus.


----------

